# Safariland Holster



## Arrow 4 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys I ordered a Safariland 6395-83-132 Tactical Holster...Glock 17/22 for another board member, I screwed up as this is a left handed holster and meant to order a right handed one instead. I don't normally carry this model on my website so if anyone can use this I will sell it for exactly what it cost me + shipping.

Thanks


----------

